# Big Five Broadheads



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey guys,

What kind of experience do you have with the Big Five Broadheads, especially with the heavy 240 grain models?

I am looking for a good heavy broadhead for a cape buffalo bowhunt next year.
Do you have any other suggestions as a suitable broadhead....German Kinetics Silverflame 210, Steelforce 200, Muzzy Phantom 200, Razorcaps 200....
Thanks for your time.


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

I will be doing a broadhead test later this year and have both Silver Flames and Big Five's on the way. But you are going to get a lot of possitive feedback on the Silver Flames, and rightly so. They are awesome.


----------



## btchamp (May 6, 2006)

Headed to Zim myself next year for Buff. I've been experimenting with many different two blade heads. To test the toughness, I've deliberately shot a couple of them into the front leg of my Glendel Buck 3D target where the metal rod runs through. The Zwickey Eskimo failed (bent and came off extended insert) and the Zephyr Tempest literally shattered. Each of these heads was being pushed by a 29" Alaskan Archery Safari shaft out of my Bowtech Tribute set at 75 pounds (working my way up to 80 for the hunt). Total arrow weight on both of these setups was 775 grains.

I've just received three German Kinetics Silverflame heads (210 grain). Finished arrow weight is now 830 grains. Same test to commence this weekend, but looking over the broadhead design, I can almost guarantee it will do just fine.:wink:


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

SteelForce! Their heavy broadhead is .080 thick and is as sharp as a scalpel. I've killed Elephant, Giraffe, and two Buffalo with them. There was no damage or bending of the broadhead. My Big Game arrow weighed 794 grains and was generating 112ft/lbs KE off the bow, the broadhead worked perfectly. Hippo and Croc are next! Good Luck to you. 
Pix at photobucket.com, my album is named: StickandString


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave Duncan said:


> SteelForce! Their heavy broadhead is .080 thick and is as sharp as a scalpel. I've killed Elephant, Giraffe, and two Buffalo with them. There was no damage or bending of the broadhead. My Big Game arrow weighed 794 grains and was generating 112ft/lbs KE off the bow, the broadhead worked perfectly. Hippo and Croc are next! Good Luck to you.
> Pix at photobucket.com, my album is named: StickandString



Thanks guys for the info so far,

Dave I take my hat off to your bowhunting adventures and success.
Very impressive pics and great trophies.
Congratulations.
Always good hunting and "Waidmannsheil"


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

nimrod-100 said:


> Thanks guys for the info so far,
> 
> Dave I take my hat off to your bowhunting adventures and success.
> Very impressive pics and great trophies.
> ...


Danke! It seems I am always counting the days until I return to RSA. I am looking forward to my next visit. All the best.
Cheers,
Dave


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Dave

Call me stupid, but for the life of me I can just not get a look at your hunting trophies. I hate to be a pain in the you know what, but can you possibly post a couple here.....?


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

INGOZI said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Call me stupid, but for the life of me I can just not get a look at your hunting trophies. I hate to be a pain in the you know what, but can you possibly post a couple here.....?


Hi Engee,

here is the direct link to his pics.

http://s193.photobucket.com/albums/z26/StickandString/

Hope this works.

Lekker slaap.

Frank


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

nimrod-100 said:


> Hi Engee,
> 
> here is the direct link to his pics.
> 
> ...


 Nimrod, thanks... I wasn't quite sure how to answer that one for Engee. This site requires such "small" pix I struggle with the formatting. I'll try and add some more lekker pix (Eland, Nyala, Impala, Limpopo Bushbuck, Hartebeast, Springbok, Blesbok, Gemsbuck,etc., etc.) in the coming week. 
Danke, Dave


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Frank!

Congrats on some outstanding trophies Duncan! Especially like the Klipspringer!


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

INGOZI said:


> Thanks Frank!
> 
> Congrats on some outstanding trophies Duncan! Especially like the Klipspringer!


Engee, thanks. I call him my "Chippy Klippie", in reference to the golf term of chip-shot. My shot at him was only a 43 yard shot, a true "chip shot" in Klipspringer terms. Better lucky, than good, anyday!!


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Chippy Klippie! Now that's catchy! Congrats on the fine shot, 43yards on the small antelope is a loooooooong way!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Dave Duncan said:


> Engee, thanks. I call him my "Chippy Klippie", in reference to the golf term of chip-shot. My shot at him was only a 43 yard shot, a true "chip shot" in Klipspringer terms. Better lucky, than good, anyday!!


Hi Dave, nice trophies, but not nearly as nice as that A-10 Thunderbolt with it's huge 30mm gun. I love those "Warthogs" it is one of my favorite fighters. And that gun is nasty. Where did you fly it from and what versions did you fly YA-10A, A-10A, OA-10A, A10-C?


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> A-10 Thunderbolt with it's huge 30mm gun. I love those "Warthogs" it is one of my favorite fighters.


For you guys that don't know what I am talking about. This is fire power with plentey off KE:tongue:http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...424&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0


----------



## Dave Duncan (May 29, 2007)

Bushkey said:


> Hi Dave, nice trophies, but not nearly as nice as that A-10 Thunderbolt with it's huge 30mm gun. I love those "Warthogs" it is one of my favorite fighters. And that gun is nasty. Where did you fly it from and what versions did you fly YA-10A, A-10A, OA-10A, A10-C?


Thanks, Bosman, the Warthog is a great jet. I flew the A-10A in the States, Europe, and southwest Asia. I have about 1500 hours in the jet. 
I flew 48 combat missions in Desert Storm, tallying plenty of Iraqi "trophies", including tanks, APCs, SCUDs, and even RSA's G-5 artillery guns. SAMS, AAA, and heavy machine gun fire were standard fare on many missions, it was exciting stuff.
But, to give it perspective, bowhunting Elephant is still the craziest thing I've ever done. Bowhunting Africa's dangerous game, has every bit of adrenaline, every bit of excitement, and every bit of lethality that a combat mission serves up! That is probably why I'm hooked on the "extreme" bowhunting that I do. I love this stuff!!!
Cheers, Dave


----------

